
Artificial intelligence pioneers win tech's 'Nobel Prize' - dnetesn
https://techxplore.com/news/2019-03-artificial-intelligence-tech-nobel-prize.html
======
askthereception
What is it with this tendency to speak of a 'Nobel prize' when it concerns a
different, lesser known prestigious prize in a field for which there happens
to be no Nobel prize (Abel prize, Turing award)? It's a lazy way to try to
draw attention to it, and pernicious even because it makes the whole purpose
of these named awards questionable.

~~~
Upvoter33
Perhaps you answered your own question: "It's a lazy way to try to draw
attention to it". It's not crazy, though, to me at least. The general
population has some understanding of the Nobel but doesn't with others (e.g.,
Fields Medal). Why not give a comparison point?

The only one that sticks out as pernicious to me is the Economics Nobel, which
was explicitly created to sound like a Nobel prize, but really isn't one.

~~~
mohan_0
true that @Upvoter33.Nice response

